

Words That Last - mitmads
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/national/words-that-last/

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of main article, which has been on the front page of HN
for several hours:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5669179>

By the way, I agree with the several comments there that the hypothesis
mentioned in the article is far from generally accepted by linguists. (That's
probably why the underlying scientific study was published in PNAS rather than
in Language or Science, where I'd expect a truly path-breaking paper in
linguistics to be published.)

~~~
mitmads
Sorry, didn't know of the original post.

------
mitmads
"Father (English), padre (Italian), pere (French), pater (Latin) and pitar
(Sanskrit) are cognates" - From related article
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/lingui...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/linguists-identify-15000-year-old-ultraconserved-
words/2013/05/06/a02e3a14-b427-11e2-9a98-4be1688d7d84_story.html)

